# What does this mean? i believe its arabic

## stoopid

<center>

<img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y223/terminal10/sdafsdf.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"><br><br>

</center>

what does that mean??? help please?  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## stoopid

sorry, click here http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y223/terminal10/sdafsdf.jpg

----------

## durian

A name maybe:  antony kasita

----------

## Shekos

image was not found !!

----------

## Amane_iraq

hi i know what that mein

its nothing its has been close or delete 

thats what write in arbice  :Smile: 

----------

## mostafa

how are you??     كيف حالكم؟؟

----------

